# hs_err_pid



## eddy62 (2. Apr 2006)

Bekomme in den letzten Tagen öfters Rückmeldung von Usern, bei den der Browser zusammenbricht und eine hs_err_pid2636 oder hs_err_pid3308 Fehlermeldung kommt. Ich habe an dem Applet nichts geändert   

Irgendwo hab ich mal gelesen, dass der Fehler außerhalb der JVM, eventuell am Grafiktreiber liegt. Kann mir jemand sagen, was diese Fehlermeldungen genau bedeuten?

Wäre für eine Hilfe sehr dankbar
MfG
Eddy


----------



## anton (2. Apr 2006)

eddy62 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Bekomme in den letzten Tagen öfters Rückmeldung von Usern, bei den der Browser zusammenbricht und eine hs_err_pid2636 oder hs_err_pid3308 Fehlermeldung kommt. Ich habe an dem Applet nichts geändert
> 
> Irgendwo hab ich mal gelesen, dass der Fehler außerhalb der JVM, eventuell am Grafiktreiber liegt. Kann mir jemand sagen, was diese Fehlermeldungen genau bedeuten?



Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem bei JavaWebStart - bei einer Anwenderin krachte es immer wieder, bei allen anderen funktionierte es. Ich kann mich nicht mehr an die genaue Fehlermeldung entsinnen, es hat aber Hinweise gegeben, dass es irgendwie mit Nvida-Treibern zusammen hängen köpnnte. Das Problem verschwand nachdem ihre Java VM und NVidia Treiber deinstalleirt und durch die neueste Versionen ersetzt worden sind.


----------



## eddy62 (3. Apr 2006)

Erstmal Danke für die Antwort. Das Neuinstallieren der JVM hat nix gebracht. Mit dem neuen Treiber warte ich noch auf Rückmeldung. Ist halt immer etwas schwierig, wenn der User nicht einmal weiß, was er für eine Hardware auf seinem PC hat   

Aber hat mal jemand einen Link, wo man mehr über diese Fehlermeldungen erfahren kann?


----------



## L-ectron-X (3. Apr 2006)

Leute! Fragt doch einfach mal Google!
Zwei von vielen:
http://www.skat-online.com/jwsabsturz.html
http://www.jonelo.de/java/faq/index.html


----------



## eddy62 (3. Apr 2006)

Hmm ja, da findet man sehr viel ... vieles was ich nicht verstehe. Ich habe gehofft, dass man mit der Fehlernummer den Konflikt den der Anwender auf seinem PC hat, etwas einschränken kann. Es kann ja alles möglich sein, Grafiktreiber, defekter Font oder sonst irgendeine defekte Systemdatei. 

Was mich dann irgendwo verwirrt, ist das diese Fehler scheinbar nur in Verbindung mit JAVA aufkommen, alle anderen Programme scheinen bei den Anwendern problemlos zu laufen.


----------



## eddy62 (3. Apr 2006)

Sorry, das ich da noch mal nachhagen muß, aber der Beitrage von L-ectron-X ist mir doch schon irgendwo auf dem Magen geschlagen … warum nicht gleich ein Verweiß auf die gelben Seiten oder die Nummer 01188 „da werden sie geholfen“ ???

Ich will mich nicht überschätzen, aber ich denke schon das ich Java relativ sicher programmieren kann, aber ich gebe auch gerne zu, das es wenn es tiefer in das „Eingemachte“ geht, mir dann irgendwo das Wissen fehlt. Schließlich war das auch der Grund warum ich um Hilfe gebeten hatte, aber wenn dann ein Verweiß kommt „Hey, musste nur mal unter Google schauen“, dann bin ich wohl doch im falschen Forum gelandet, das könnt ihr dann auch gleich auf eure Startseite setzen, und ihr habt keine Probleme mehr …

So, wenn ich jetzt noch als Neuling bei euch, schon einen Rausschmieß provoziert habe… vielleicht können wir uns dann irgendwo gegenzeitig helfen … ich denke ähnliche Probroblem  haben noch mehr …


----------



## L-ectron-X (3. Apr 2006)

Du bist ein Neuling und kannst Java schon sicher programmieren...
Is'n Widerspruch... :roll: 

Klar ist das Forum dazu gedacht, dass wir uns gegenseitig helfen. Aber ich mache das hier aus freien Stücken, investiere ziemlich viel von meiner Freizeit, um anderen Java-Programmierern zu helfen.  
Ich handhabe es aber so, dass ich, bevor ich jemanden frage, erst mal versuche mit Google oder der Forumsuche herauszufinden, ob sich damit schon mal jemand befasst hat - bevor ich damit jemandem Zeit klaue.
Finde ich nix, kann ich ja immer noch hier fragen. Und wir helfen hier gerne :!: 
Ich musste in diesem Forum schon etwas mehr als so eine Standpauke wie diese aushalten. Aber ich bin immer noch da!
Niemand wird dich hier "rausschmeißen" nur weil du deine Meinung sagst. :wink: 

Sonst noch was, was dir Magenschmerzen bereitet?

BTW: Was hat deine Frage mit Webstart oder Applets zu tun?


----------



## eddy62 (4. Apr 2006)

Sorry, das ich gestern etwas gereizt war. Bitte nicht persönlich nehmen. Als Neuling meinte ich, das ich hier in dem Forum neu bin, daher steht es mir eigentlich gar nicht zu hier irgendjemand zu kritsieren. Muß wohl der Frust gewesen sein, nach dem ich mich schon Tage und Nächte mit dem Problem befaßt habe und natürlich auch über Google und in anderen Foren nach Antworten gesucht hatte ...

Hat sicherlich nix direkt mit Applets was zu tun. Bin mir auch sicher, das ich da keinen Fehler drin hab, schließlich laufen die Applets ja auch bei 98% der Anwendern problemlos. Das ist ja das ärgeliche, wenn ich da irgendwo ein Fehler drin hätte, dann könnte ich mir wenigstens selber in den Hintern treten.

Ich könnte es mir auch einfach machen und zu dem Anwender sagen: Sorry Leute, hat nix mit meinem Applet zu tun, ihr habt da auf euern PC einen Konflikt, seht zu wie ihr damit zurecht kommt ... 

Naja, ich denke das Problem wird mich wohl noch länger beschäftigen   
Nochmals sorry, für den unangemessenen Beitrag. Ich denke du hast schon vielen geholfen und die Zeit wo du hier reinsteckst weiß (hoffentlich) jeder zu würdigen.


----------

